# How to search for Medical Coder Jobs in Germany



## guvvalatc (Nov 7, 2019)

Hallo, 

I am a Certified Medical coder (AAPC ICD-10,CPT) , moved to Germany recently. I am looking for Medical Coding jobs in Germany. Can anyone help me how to serch for Medical coder jobs in Germany, i am not getting any jobs results.


----------



## Pathos (Nov 11, 2019)

Hello,

Be aware that Germany uses a modified version of medical coding, just as we do here in the US. I did a quick Google search and came across another post on the same subject:



Jayashree.Govindaraj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to give some valuable points to relocate to Germany as coder.
> 
> ...



I have also seen posts about suggesting to look for jobs at US Military bases (if you are an US citizen).

Additionally, there is an AHIMA article on Medical Coding in Germany:
Recognizing the ICD-10-GM, German Coding Guidelines, and German Coders

Hopefully this should help you on the way.


----------



## guvvalatc (Nov 14, 2019)

Pathos said:


> Hello,
> 
> Be aware that Germany uses a modified version of medical coding, just as we do here in the US. I did a quick Google search and came across another post on the same subject:
> 
> ...


----------



## guvvalatc (Nov 14, 2019)

Thank You. I have done AAPC CPT certification


Pathos said:


> Hello,
> 
> Be aware that Germany uses a modified version of medical coding, just as we do here in the US. I did a quick Google search and came across another post on the same subject:
> 
> ...


Thank you, So AAPC ICD-10 certification will be enough for medical coder job searching in Germany, else do i need to do any additional certifications apart from German language course.


----------



## Pathos (Nov 14, 2019)

I honestly don't know, as I have not worked in Germany. But you will need to look around and see what the qualification requirements are in Germany. But I would suppose that being familiar with the ICD-10 GM should be a start.


----------

